# Sysctl.conf vds swap space



## FlorinMarian (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi!

I have a nice sysctl.conf to protect my VDS {4 GB RAM ~ 40 GB SSD}.
This is it:

```
net.inet.tcp.syncookies=1
net.inet.ip.forwarding=1
net.inet.ip.fastforwarding=1
net.inet.tcp.nolocaltimewait=1
net.inet.tcp.syncache.rexmtlimit=1
net.inet.ip.check_interface=1
net.inet.ip.portrange.randomized=1
net.inet.ip.process_options=0
net.inet.ip.random_id=1
net.inet.ip.redirect=0
net.inet.ip.accept_sourceroute=0
net.inet.ip.sourceroute=0
net.inet.icmp.bmcastecho=0
net.inet.icmp.maskfake=0
net.inet.icmp.maskrepl=0
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect=0
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect=1
net.inet.tcp.drop_synfin=1
net.inet.tcp.ecn.enable=1
net.inet.tcp.fast_finwait2_recycle=1
net.inet.tcp.icmp_may_rst=0
net.inet.tcp.maxtcptw=15000
net.inet.tcp.msl=5000
net.inet.tcp.path_mtu_discovery=0
net.inet.tcp.rfc3042=0
net.inet.udp.blackhole=1
net.inet.tcp.blackhole=2
net.inet.ip.rtexpire=60
net.inet.ip.rtminexpire=2
net.inet.ip.rtmaxcache=1024
kern.ipc.shmmax=134217728
```

Problem is: with default swap space {2 GB}, when 200-250 connections are opened, the MySQL process is closed automatically. When I do at install more than 2 GB swap my sysctl.conf doesn't have effect. Where can the problem be?


----------

